# .... صـــور لفندق تحت البحـــر..!!فندق هايدروبوليس "Hydropolis



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــم
_______
فندق هايدروبوليس "Hydropolis ":56:






يجري حالياً في امارة دبي تشييد أول فندق تحت الماء في العالم. ويتكون فندق «هايدروبوليس» من ثلاثة مرافق رئيسة، صالة برية مخصصة لاستقبال الضيوف، والمبنى الرئيس للفندق، ونفق لربط صالة الاستقبال بالفندق عبر قطار لتوصيل النزلاء، و220 جناحاً غائصاً تحت الماء.
ويعتبر الفندق من أكبر المنشآت المعاصرة في العالم المعاصر حيث يغطي مساحة 260 هكتاراً؛ أي نصف مساحة ميدان هايد بارك في لندن. يقول المهندس جوشيم هاوسر الذي قام بتصميم الفندق «إنه ليس مجرد مشروع، إنه ليس أقل من مدينة أحلام». وقد تضمن تصميم الفندق نظرة مستقبلية بحيث صمم على ان يكون أساسه تحت مستوى سطح البحر ب (20) متراً على الخط الساحلي لشاطئ الجميرا في دبي. 
ومن المتوقع ان يتم افتتاح الفندق الذي يبلغ إجمالي تكلفته 300 مليون دولار في نهاية عام 2007م ، وستجرى عليه تعديلات حتى يضاهي مجمع جولز فيرن الذي يُعد المبنى الأفخم والأجمل والأضخم في العالم بين المباني المنشأة تحت الماء.
أما المباني التي يمكن تشييد مثل هذا الصرح فيها فهي نادرة تعد على أصابع اليد الواحدة. ولا شك أنها لمعجزة ان يتم تشييد مثل هذا المبنى وسط هذه الرمال الصحراوية. ومن المتوقع ان تشهد منطقة الشرق الأوسط تشييد مثل هذه المباني الخارقة لاسيما في امارة دبي يقول هاوسر «تستحق امارة دبي مثل هذه الصروح العملاقة لأن سكانها ذوو عقول متفتحة وراقية ما جعل يتعايشون بمختلف مللهم ونحلهم ويتميزون بنكهة خاصة»..
أما الأرض التي سيتم تشييد هذه المنشأة فيها فترجع ملكيتها للشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم ولي عهد امارة دبي. وهي آخر ما يملكه الشيخ محمد من عقارات في هذه المنطقة الساحلية. 
والمشروع يعتبر نقلة بكل المقاييس ولعل هذا الحلم يكون أقرب للواقع ذا نظرنا للنجاحات الباهرة التي حققها الشيخ محمد من قبل في عالم المال والأعمال. فقد انشأ الشيخ محمد آل مكتوم حوالي 150شركة لدعم هذا المشروع الراقي العملاق.
قال هاوسر «لقد نظرنا في المنجزات التي حققها العديد من عمالقة الإنشاءات والتصاميم المائية في العالم، أمثال جولز فيرن وجيان غستو وغيرهما من المهندسين اليابانيين، فلم نجد من استطاع منهم تحقيق مثل هذا الحلم الكبير. ولعل هذا التحدي هو أكبر حافز لنا لجعل هذا الحلم واقعاً ماثلاً للناظرين. ذلك ان العيش تحت الماء فيه تحد كبير ويعتبر عملاً غير مسبوق».
واللافت ان فندق «هايدروبوليس» الأسطوري الذي يقع على شاطئ الجميرا، سوف يشتمل على مناظر للحياة البحرية لم تر العين مثلا قط..!

منظر علوي للفندق :





صور 3d للفندق :


























.......​


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شو هاد يا وائل الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ده فندق مصمم تحت الماء 
عجبانى اوى الفكره دى 
وان شاء الله تصمملنا حااجه زيه بشمهندسه دنيـــا 
هههههههههه
.... ومشكوره على المرور اختى الكبيره ..


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله تحفه معماريه

بس لو للمشروع صور على الطبيعه كان يبقا كرم منك والله ياباشمهندس

بارك الله فيك على موضوعك ومواضيعك اللى اثرت القسم​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

دى شهاده اعتذ بيها اخت مهندسه معماريه
وشكرا على مشاركتك وكلامك الجميل
وجارى البحث عن صور حقيقيه للمشروع....


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

.................up


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (11 أكتوبر 2008)

من أروع المواضيع الموجوده في المنتدى هي مواضيك فالله يوفقك ويجازيك كل خير


----------

